# Which white paint to repair Rapido white plastic trim?



## goneoff (Oct 20, 2009)

I have a small damage on the rear plastic corner on my 2010 Rapido 9066df, I’m sure there must be a shade of white used by motor manufacturers I could use in Halfords or similar store. These white plastic trims I'm sure they are not vehicle specific. Just hoping someone on here has had the same problem and discovered the correct white to use. Any help with this would be appreciated. Cheers


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I had to repair a small crack on the rear trim on my 2011 Rapido some time ago and found that this stuff is an almost exact match for the exixting colour:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WHITE-GEL...396766?hash=item2c8ce5455e:g:g3sAAOxyRhBS1Uu2


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

goneoff said:


> I have a small damage on the rear plastic corner on my 2010 Rapido 9066df, I'm sure there must be a shade of white used by motor manufacturers I could use in Halfords or similar store. These white plastic trims I'm sure they are not vehicle specific. Just hoping someone on here has had the same problem and discovered the correct white to use. Any help with this would be appreciated. Cheers


Although we established the colour-match number as used by FIAT the colour when applied to body parts of the 'A' Class habitation body did not exactly match - this could have been due to 12 years ageing of the original, or the fact that the original paint was 'powder-coated' onto the panels.

Was yours spray-painted or powder-coated'?

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

May I suggest that you drive the vehicle to a spray shop and ask them to colour match it for you, I expect they could do a better job than you.On matching the colour that is. Might be wise to ask for a quote while there.

We might have been able to suggest someone, but your location is not showing with your Avatar and details.

cabby


----------



## goneoff (Oct 20, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Although we established the colour-match number as used by FIAT the colour when applied to body parts of the 'A' Class habitation body did not exactly match - this could have been due to 12 years ageing of the original, or the fact that the original paint was 'powder-coated' onto the panels.
> 
> Was yours spray-painted or powder-coated'?
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff
Thanks for your input 
I'm not talking about any sprayed part of the bodywork panels etc but the moulded plastic bits which Rapido attach to the bodywork. They are white plastic all the way through.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I doubt you'll need to use any paint if you use the gelcoat filler, it can be polished to the same standard as the plastic trim, just scrape out a shallow groove at the damaged bit, fill with the gelcoat, rub off with fine wet&dry then polish. The bit I did is almost invisible.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This may sound a bit odd, but the self build bumpers were in a terrible state, so I went to B&Q and got a really dark grey matchpot of vinyl satin paint, and brush painted them, you need to dollop it on then spread it afar as possible, you then get the grain back.

I thought for £2 it was worth a pop, despite some severe weather, washing and polishing the van, it was still on there two years later when I sold it, and no discoloration, no peeling.

So if you're up for it, either find a bit of trim you can get them to scan or grab a few of the colour swatches and DIY it, at least you know that it won't harm your existing plastic.


----------

